# Rest In Peace My Sweet, Sweet Abbey



## AbbeyGirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Abbey, my beloved sister passed away on June 18th. She was with me for half of me life (I'm 23 years old) and I still can't believe she's gone. My parents told me she was getting sluggish around the house but I never believed it. Every time I would return back to my parents house, Abbey was a puppy again. She was full of energy. She would jump on the couch to lay with me. We would go on adventurous, and she was truly like a pup. My parents said she was a "new" dog every time I would come home. In October, I went to the Vet with Abbey because she kept itching so I wanted them to check it out. They took all kind of tests, and the results came in that she was healthy as an ox besides a skin irritation. We gave her the meds and she was fine. I remember being so relieved she was okay. 

I officially moved away last October (2011) to New York, but I would come home every month or two. Abbey even came to my apartment in New York in January! She ran into my apartment, jumped on my couch and even jumped up to give me a kiss. 

At the end of May, my parents told me Abbey had been sluggish. They took her to the vet and the doctor said she was healthy, nothing wrong with her. I hadn't been home in two months but the weekend of June 15-17, I came home. Abbey was so excited to see me. I gave her so many kisses, took her to these trails near my house, and gave her some frosty treats. We had the best day. I remember looking at her in the backseat of my boyfriends car, looking so happy, content almost. Sunday night, I packed up my things and returned home to New York. Before I left, I gave Abbey a big, big, hug and kissed her. I told her I loved her and that she was always with me, even when I was in New York. 

The next morning, my parents called me to tell me Abbey had passed away in her sleep that night. I remember being beside myself, so sad. My parents said Abbey was really tired and sluggish for awhile but was always lifted when I came home. 

We got Abbey when I was in elementary school. I was the one who chose her. I remember picking her because she jumped over her brothers and sisters to get her moms milk. I liked her spunk. Abbey was there through the toughest years-adolescents. She was my rock. We would go on adventures all the time. When I left for college, she was always there with her big grin greeting me at the door when I returned home. After college, before moving to New York, I lived at home for a little bit and we spent so much time together..just lounging, walking, playing. When I moved to New York, I was sad but still made sure I saw my Abbey frequently. 

I truly believe she waited for me to come home so she could say goodbye to me. She wanted to make sure I was okay and that I was happy. Once she knew I was happy, I feel like she was okay with passing. I love her so much and I will never forget what an amazing, kind, gentle, loyal, soul she is. I know her energy is always around me. I truly miss my baby girl. 

May you rest in the Sweetest Peace, my Abbey Girl. I feel your energy around me every day and I love you so much. 



I attached three pictures of the last weekend (June 15-17) I spent with my Abbey. She passed on June 18, 2012.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abbey*



AbbeyGirl said:


> Abbey, my beloved sister passed away on June 18th. She was with me for half of me life (I'm 23 years old) and I still can't believe she's gone. My parents told me she was getting sluggish around the house but I never believed it. Every time I would return back to my parents house, Abbey was a puppy again. She was full of energy. She would jump on the couch to lay with me. We would go on adventurous, and she was truly like a pup. My parents said she was a "new" dog every time I would come home. In October, I went to the Vet with Abbey because she kept itching so I wanted them to check it out. They took all kind of tests, and the results came in that she was healthy as an ox besides a skin irritation. We gave her the meds and she was fine. I remember being so relieved she was okay.
> 
> I officially moved away last October (2011) to New York, but I would come home every month or two. Abbey even came to my apartment in New York in January! She ran into my apartment, jumped on my couch and even jumped up to give me a kiss.
> 
> ...


I am SO VERY SORRY about your Abbey-what a beautiful girl. It is ASOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL what you wrote about her and SO TOUCHING. Like you, I DO Believe that she WAITED TO see you again before passing!! She reminds me so much of my sweet Smooch, whom I lost on Dec. 7, 2010. I hope someday you will ove another dog!! Abbey will be waiting for you at the Bridge and my Smooch and Snobear will BEFRIEND HER!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your precious Abbey


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a be3autiful old lady she was. No matter how long we ha ve them we are never ready to lose them. But in a way we do not lose them--they are out of sight, but still in our hearts forever.

I know your heart is breaking and that last time with her with alwasy be so very special to you. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet Abbey. You're right, her spirit will always be around you. Those pictures that you took of your beautiful girl are absolutely treasure!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of precious Abbey. I can see from your story how special she was to you and I just love how you call her your sister. We lost our golden Daisy 6 months ago and me and my younger sister both always said Daisy was like our baby golden sister too.

Abbey definitely wanted to wait for you to come home and through all your sadness you can always look back on that special weekend you spent with her and cherish the memory of it forever. She was a lovely girl. Run free beautiful sweet Abbey.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry your Abbey had to leave. But, I too believe she waited to see you one more time. As hard as it is to say goodbye, what a blessing to have shared her life and have her go so peacefully after a day of doing her most favorite thing. Remember she is with you still, just now on silent paws. Hugs.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your lost. Your story reminds me of my first Golden, Whitney who was with me from the age 14 until 28 years old. I took her everywhere with me including a summer one year to visit family in France. When she passed away, I met my husband just a few months later. Goldens are so special and never leave our hearts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Kara, I am very sorry for your loss of Abbey. I've just looked at your album, she was beautiful girl. I know it is hard for you to lose your childhood friend, one you knew a half of your life but sadly those we love first we lose first. Your Abbey loved you so much, she waited for you to come home and gave you that special last day together you will always remember with smile.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Abbey.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of Abbey, she was a beautiful girl. I know she was very special to you and will be missed. 

Godpseed sweet Abbey


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Abbey,such a beautiful girl - she will forever watch over you from the bridge where she will be making new friends as she plays


----------

